# Radio G-19



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

I noticed all the english radio channels on g-19 are encrypted now. Was it always like this?..I am listening to only 1 station now and its called test 243 which is a country music station. As far as music i mean.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I think that channel is just an engineering test channel for Music Choice, which provides the MC audio services.
There are plenty of other "radio" channels on Galaxy-19, but MC is encrypted. I still have not figured out who "owns" that particular transponder, and who you would call for a subscription  .

I like Polskie Radio 3, which has some good rock music at night. There are also some others that carry ethnic music. WRN-NA (World Radio Network: North America service) often has some interesting features programming with music.

Check out Lyngsat.com, and click on the individual channels' web links, and you should find schedules for many of them. That might give you an idea of times and programs that carry specific programming, like music.


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

kenglish said:


> I think that channel is just an engineering test channel for Music Choice, which provides the MC audio services.
> There are plenty of other "radio" channels on Galaxy-19, but MC is encrypted. I still have not figured out who "owns" that particular transponder, and who you would call for a subscription  .
> 
> I like Polskie Radio 3, which has some good rock music at night. There are also some others that carry ethnic music. WRN-NA (World Radio Network: North America service) often has some interesting features programming with music.
> ...


Thanks Kenglish


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

GiantsFan383 said:


> Thanks Kenglish


Kenglish,

Hopefully they keep that engineering country channel "in the clear" its really good lol.


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

On saudi radio2 i found some more pop music in english. That's pretty neat would have never thought


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Sometimes I just have to kick myself so I remember to surf the Radio channels more often. There are some real "discoveries" in there at times. 

(Remember, the Middle East and northern Africa is about 2 to 4 hours ahead of GMT/UTC, so evenings in the USA put us in their overnight, "laid back" music modes, where you can often find cool stuff. It's a lot like College FM stations used to be.)


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

kenglish said:


> Sometimes I just have to kick myself so I remember to surf the Radio channels more often. There are some real "discoveries" in there at times.
> 
> (Remember, the Middle East and northern Africa is about 2 to 4 hours ahead of GMT/UTC, so evenings in the USA put us in their overnight, "laid back" music modes, where you can often find cool stuff. It's a lot like College FM stations used to be.)


Yeah I found some interesting stuff just surfing around.


----------

